# Erfahrung Bike Wald Spessart



## Alex_86 (29. März 2014)

Hi @ all,

hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Bikewald gemacht?
http://www.bikewald.com/BIKEWALD-0-0-0-1-1-1.htm

Gruß Alex


----------



## Maitre-B (16. April 2014)

Hi Alex, 
War heute da und kann sagen, dass die Beschilderung echt gut ist. Bin die Tour 5 von Frammersbach gefahren, waren hauptsächlich Schotterwege und viele lange Anstiege und flotte Abfahrten. Die Trails sind scheinbar nur per GPS abzufahren. Immerhin war ich aber DIE Attraktion aufm Rathaus, gleich drei Mitarbeiter wollten wissen, ob ich wegen des Berichts in der bike da sei. Sie erfreuen sich daher offensichtlich einigen unerwarteten Zuspruchs.

unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (17. April 2014)

hab mir mal exemplarisch die Route und Bilder der Frammersbach-Runde angeschaut, so richtige Trails (oder richtig attraktive) sind das aber auch nicht, oder?


----------



## SuShu (17. April 2014)

"Das Routennetz des Bikewald Spessart verläuft *weitgehend auf Forst– und Flurwegen* ohne extreme Steigungen und richtet sich damit an Biker, die sich beim Tourenbiken oder beim Ausdauertraining gesund erholen und vitalisieren möchten."

Also mich animiert diese Aussage auf der Internetseite des Bikewald Spessart nicht unbedingt, dorthin zu fahren - zumindest nicht mit dem MTB. Da scheint mir ein normales Tourenrad ausreichend für zu sein, landschaftlich ist es ja bestimmt ganz nett


----------



## direttissima (17. April 2014)

Neben den ausgeschilderten Strecken gibt es auf der Bikewald Homepage noch "Trailtouren" für's GPS. Die sind für uns MTBer deutlich interessanter und gehen größtenteils abseits des Weges. Die kann ich wirklich empfehlen. Um Lohr und Frammersbach gibt's so einige Trails.

Hier der Link: http://www.bikewald.com/Bikewald_Trailtouren-0-0-0-37-40-1.htm


----------



## derwaaal (17. April 2014)

direttissima schrieb:


> Neben den ausgeschilderten Strecken gibt es auf der Bikewald Homepage noch "Trailtouren" für's GPS. Die sind für uns MTBer deutlich interessanter und gehen größtenteils abseits des Weges. Die kann ich wirklich empfehlen. Um Lohr und Frammersbach gibt's so einige Trails.
> 
> Hier der Link: http://www.bikewald.com/Bikewald_Trailtouren-0-0-0-37-40-1.htm



die Frammersbach-Tour dort (Tour 1) meinte ich ja, aber verglichen mit der Fränkischen Schweiz ist eher ein üblicher Zubringerweg am Rande einer Wiese oder Feldes.


----------



## direttissima (17. April 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> die Frammersbach-Tour dort (Tour 1) meinte ich ja, aber verglichen mit der Fränkischen Schweiz ist eher ein üblicher Zubringerweg am Rande einer Wiese oder Feldes.



Ich kenne die Fränkischen Schweiz jetzt (noch) nicht, aber ich finde die Trailtouren schon recht flowig. Bergauf geht's auch mal über einen Wiesenweg. Bergab und im Wald meistens über alte Rückegassen oder Wanderwege. In Frammersbach und Umgebung gibt's viele Biker und auch das ein oder andere Event. Da haben sich schon paar Abfahrten etabliert. Probiers mal mit der Pfadtour. Oder such auf den Tour-Portalen nach den GPS Tracks vom "Keiler Bike Marathon" oder dem "Spessart Bike Marathon". Das sind auch nette Abfahrten dabei.

Was kannst Du in der Fränkischen Schweiz empfehlen?


----------



## derwaaal (17. April 2014)

Ok, die Fotos sahen halt nicht so spektakulär aus, aber dann passt es ja.
In der Fränkischen gibt es sehr viel, schau einfach bei gps-tour.info oder ähnlichen Seiten im Gebiet zwischen Forchheim und Betzenstein.

Keiler kenne ich doch aus ner anderen Disziplin


----------



## OlafDingo (13. Mai 2014)

Ich bin da morgen und übermorgen unterwegs geb euch auf jeden Fall feedback


----------



## sebastin* (24. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
wir machen mit unserer Erlangener Bike Gruppe Ende November ein Wochenende in Unterfranken und wollen eine techn. anspruchsvolle Tour um Frammersbach fahren. Da wir bisher nichts besseres gefunden haben, habe ich vor Elemente der "Pfad-Tour" oder "Hochspessart-Tour" zu fahren. Aufgrund der Temperatur und kurzen Zeit mit Tageslicht möchte ich diese etwas zusammenkürzen auf < 1000hm und < 40km. Hat zufällig jemand einen Tip oder einen Track, der die (oder eine andere) Runde sinnvoll macht, sodass auch noch ein paar fahrtechnische Highlights dabei sind?

Wäre super.......


----------



## G-ZERO FX (25. Oktober 2016)

technisch anspruchsvoll im Spessart würde mich auch mal reizen. Bislang habe ich bei meinen Ausflügen in die Region noch nie so ins Schwarze getroffen. Mehr wie ne Landschaftlich interessante Tour war das bislang nicht. Ich würde Euch die Region um Miltenberg empfehlen. Auf dieser Seite ist diese ganz gut beschrieben.

http://www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebastin* (2. November 2016)

G-ZERO FX schrieb:


> technisch anspruchsvoll im Spessart würde mich auch mal reizen. Bislang habe ich bei meinen Ausflügen in die Region noch nie so ins Schwarze getroffen. Mehr wie ne Landschaftlich interessante Tour war das bislang nicht. Ich würde Euch die Region um Miltenberg empfehlen. Auf dieser Seite ist diese ganz gut beschrieben.
> 
> http://www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de/


Danke, da waren wir zu unserem Opening ...sehr geil  ;-P


----------

